# Jumped a red light in Abu Dhabi. Need advice please.



## damnit

Hi all,

Yesterday I jumped a red light in Abu Dhabi. Honest mistake, crossed the line by a few feet (somewhere in Reem Island), got flashed and reversed back behind the line. Obviously nobody was put in danger nor I went into the crossing by any means. I got the dreadful sms this morning with a 1000dhs fine + 12 black points. My questions are:

I have heard there are hefty fines nowadays, impoundment of the car + 50k dhs to remove the car from the pound, and so on. Are they more lenient with first-timers like me or this is a blanket law? It's my first offence of this kind. I had parking fines in the past but nothing like this before (to be honest, years ago I had a similar issue but the sms was sent wrongly to me and it didn't get to anything, once I called the police to ask they removed it - this time is for real)
I am planning on travelling abroad back home in 15 days, would this pose a problem? can I solve this upon my return as long as I do it before my car's registration is up? will they open a criminal case against me or something similar?
Can I appeal the fine, are there any stories here of successful appeals here or it just doesn't happen?
Same with the confiscation of the license, I have heard that they take it off you for 6 months, is this again, happening to first timers?
Any help will be much appreciated, I understand I have made a mistake but I am quite agitated by the fact that this might be a very big thing.

Thank you in advance


----------



## UKMS

damnit said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Yesterday I jumped a red light in Abu Dhabi. Honest mistake, crossed the line by a few feet (somewhere in Reem Island), got flashed and reversed back behind the line. Obviously nobody was put in danger nor I went into the crossing by any means. I got the dreadful sms this morning with a 1000dhs fine + 12 black points. My questions are:
> 
> I have heard there are hefty fines nowadays, impoundment of the car + 50k dhs to remove the car from the pound, and so on. Are they more lenient with first-timers like me or this is a blanket law? It's my first offence of this kind. I had parking fines in the past but nothing like this before (to be honest, years ago I had a similar issue but the sms was sent wrongly to me and it didn't get to anything, once I called the police to ask they removed it - this time is for real)
> I am planning on travelling abroad back home in 15 days, would this pose a problem? can I solve this upon my return as long as I do it before my car's registration is up? will they open a criminal case against me or something similar?
> Can I appeal the fine, are there any stories here of successful appeals here or it just doesn't happen?
> Same with the confiscation of the license, I have heard that they take it off you for 6 months, is this again, happening to first timers?
> Any help will be much appreciated, I understand I have made a mistake but I am quite agitated by the fact that this might be a very big thing.
> 
> Thank you in advance


if you have fully checked the fine on your traffic file online rather than just the SMS and it’s as you have stated then pay the fine, suck it up and move on. I’m not sure why you are concerned about other fines and vehicle impoundments etc ? If the fine is as you say.

the fines in UAE are pretty scripted with no room for appeal unless you didn’t do it, which in this instance you did. You have been fined the correct penalty for jumping a light. Unless you already have another 12 points you won’t lose your licence and this won’t affect your ability to travel (unless you are leaving for good cancelling your visa and haven’t paid it )


----------



## UKMS

Seems like you posted exactly the same question a few years ago …….


----------



## norampin

1. The impoundment fine is separate to the fine you got on the sms.
2. Impoundment is normally they keep the car for about 30days of you pay around 3k in fines.
3. If you please with them (you have to go to the police traffic dept and not the normal fine paying place) then they may reduce the fine.


----------



## Stevesolar

norampin said:


> 1. The impoundment fine is separate to the fine you got on the sms.
> 2. Impoundment is normally they keep the car for about 30days of you pay around 3k in fines.
> 3. If you please with them (you have to go to the police traffic dept and not the normal fine paying place) then they may reduce the fine.


Things have changed recently - and that is why the OP is asking the question.
Recent numerous newspaper reports from AD Police state that the fine for jumping a red light is now 1000 AED plus 50,000 to release the car from the 30 day impoundment.
Also the driver is supposed to lose their licence for 6 months.
Nobody knows whether this new penalty has already started yet.


----------



## UKMS

Stevesolar said:


> Things have changed recently - and that is why the OP is asking the question.
> Recent numerous newspaper reports from AD Police state that the fine for jumping a red light is now 1000 AED plus 50,000 to release the car from the 30 day impoundment.
> Also the driver is supposed to lose their licence for 6 months.
> Nobody knows whether this new penalty has already started yet.


.

Surely the fine and anything else is as posted by AD police on your traffic record ? The OP has received that, so surely that should be the end of the matter ?

seems the OP is unlucky with red lights as they posted the same question some time ago


----------



## norampin

UKMS said:


> .
> 
> Surely the fine and anything else is as posted by AD police on your traffic record ? The OP has received that, so surely that should be the end of the matter ?
> 
> seems the OP is unlucky with red lights as they posted the same question some time ago


apparently the last red light was a mistake by the system.

the file for impoundment doesn’t show online. It says you must go to the police traffic dept. That’s when they give you the nice surprise.


----------



## MMAgic

damnit said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Yesterday I jumped a red light in Abu Dhabi. Honest mistake, crossed the line by a few feet (somewhere in Reem Island), got flashed and reversed back behind the line. Obviously nobody was put in danger nor I went into the crossing by any means. I got the dreadful sms this morning with a 1000dhs fine + 12 black points. My questions are:
> 
> I have heard there are hefty fines nowadays, impoundment of the car + 50k dhs to remove the car from the pound, and so on. Are they more lenient with first-timers like me or this is a blanket law? It's my first offence of this kind. I had parking fines in the past but nothing like this before (to be honest, years ago I had a similar issue but the sms was sent wrongly to me and it didn't get to anything, once I called the police to ask they removed it - this time is for real)
> I am planning on travelling abroad back home in 15 days, would this pose a problem? can I solve this upon my return as long as I do it before my car's registration is up? will they open a criminal case against me or something similar?
> Can I appeal the fine, are there any stories here of successful appeals here or it just doesn't happen?
> Same with the confiscation of the license, I have heard that they take it off you for 6 months, is this again, happening to first timers?
> Any help will be much appreciated, I understand I have made a mistake but I am quite agitated by the fact that this might be a very big thing.
> 
> Thank you in advance


Hi,
Can you please provide an update on how did it go with vehicle impoundemnt, and release fee of 50k?
Also, do they really confiscate DL for six months?

Thank you


----------



## LALALA

damnit said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Yesterday I jumped a red light in Abu Dhabi. Honest mistake, crossed the line by a few feet (somewhere in Reem Island), got flashed and reversed back behind the line. Obviously nobody was put in danger nor I went into the crossing by any means. I got the dreadful sms this morning with a 1000dhs fine + 12 black points. My questions are:
> 
> I have heard there are hefty fines nowadays, impoundment of the car + 50k dhs to remove the car from the pound, and so on. Are they more lenient with first-timers like me or this is a blanket law? It's my first offence of this kind. I had parking fines in the past but nothing like this before (to be honest, years ago I had a similar issue but the sms was sent wrongly to me and it didn't get to anything, once I called the police to ask they removed it - this time is for real)
> I am planning on travelling abroad back home in 15 days, would this pose a problem? can I solve this upon my return as long as I do it before my car's registration is up? will they open a criminal case against me or something similar?
> Can I appeal the fine, are there any stories here of successful appeals here or it just doesn't happen?
> Same with the confiscation of the license, I have heard that they take it off you for 6 months, is this again, happening to first timers?
> Any help will be much appreciated, I understand I have made a mistake but I am quite agitated by the fact that this might be a very big thing.
> 
> Thank you in advance


hello. any update what happened to your car? I jumped a refd light last night and want to know if they took your car.


----------



## rpsna420

LALALA said:


> hello. any update what happened to your car? I jumped a refd light last night and want to know if they took your car.


Even myself, I jumped a red light by mistake two days back. I still din't get any message. I wanted to know about the 50K fine, is it applicable for first time offenders as well. I did not make any accidents nor there were any vehicles on the road at that time (early in the morning) when I jumped the red signal.


----------



## LALALA

rpsna420 said:


> Even myself, I jumped a red light by mistake two days back. I still din't get any message. I wanted to know about the 50K fine, is it applicable for first time offenders as well. I did not make any accidents nor there were any vehicles on the road at that time (early in the morning) when I jumped the red signal.


Me too. i still didnt receive a message. Have you checked your AD app?


----------



## rpsna420

LALALA said:


> Me too. i still didnt receive a message. Have you checked your AD app?


Yup! I did, there's nothing shown up until now. Hope your scenario is also the same. Would you mind to provide your email address, so I can share my contact details with you and if there's anything as such will notify you. Hoping that each others experience would help the other if at all we face the penalty.


----------



## Joyeudela

rpsna420 said:


> Yup! I did, there's nothing shown up until now. Hope your scenario is also the same. Would you mind to provide your email address, so I can share my contact details with you and if there's anything as such will notify you. Hoping that each others experience would help the other if at all we face the penalty.


Happened the same to me yesterday and kinda worried. Hope you can place an update here if anything shows up. 🙏


----------



## alijun

LALALA said:


> hello. any update what happened to your car? I jumped a refd light last night and want to know if they took your car.


Any update on your matter? As i also took a Uturn on red light but did not received any voilation notification.


----------



## rv2024

Joyeudela said:


> Happened the same to me yesterday and kinda worried. Hope you can place an update here if anything shows up. 🙏


Hello,
Have you been notified?


----------



## rv2024

LALALA said:


> Me too. i still didnt receive a message. Have you checked your AD app?


Hello,
Have you been notified by now?


----------



## rpsna420

rpsna420 said:


> Yup! I did, there's nothing shown up until now. Hope your scenario is also the same. Would you mind to provide your email address, so I can share my contact details with you and if there's anything as such will notify you. Hoping that each others experience would help the other if at all we face the penalty.





Joyeudela said:


> Happened the same to me yesterday and kinda worried. Hope you can place an update here if anything shows up. 🙏


Finally I got the fine notification after 12 days. In my case I had to pay 1000 Fine + 3000 for not impounding my car. Looks like the 50000 is for red light Jump + an accident or if you're a repeat offender.


----------



## VASVASCAS

rpsna420 said:


> Finally I got the fine notification after 12 days. In my case I had to pay 1000 Fine + 3000 for not impounding my car. Looks like the 50000 is for red light Jump + an accident or if you're a repeat offender.


Is it for all and did cross on red, I jumped on amber but before I fully jump it turned red for zebra crossing


----------



## cawuah79

I have just nearly crossed the red light . But had to reverse. I saw flash so im worried if i have fine. I only went may 3 metres and reversed. My speed was below 80km/hr and my brakes did not hold well for no good reason. No accident and no obstruction.


----------



## UKMS

It really is pointless asking opinions on here about jumping red lights …. If anyone jumps a light in the UAE and it’s captured on camera then there is a good chance you will get a fine or more depending on the circumstances….. nothing that anyone says here will change that.


----------



## parkjimin2010

rpsna420 said:


> Finally I got the fine notification after 12 days. In my case I had to pay 1000 Fine + 3000 for not impounding my car. Looks like the 50000 is for red light Jump + an accident or if you're a repeat offender.


Hi So you mean paid a total of 4000 Dhs? (1000 for the fine and 3000 for not impoundment?) Can we not negotiate with the police?


----------



## parkjimin2010

May I know what did you do on this matter? I jumped on a red light along muroor area. I am waiting for the notification.


LALALA said:


> hello. any update what happened to your car? I jumped a refd light last night and want to know if they took your car.


----------



## mehdiba

parkjimin2010 said:


> May I know what did you do on this matter? I jumped on a red light along muroor area. I am waiting for the notification.


 Hello, have you got any update about your fines? they charge you the 50.000 or not? Thank you


----------



## Dipak

Hello, I also jumped red light in this area while taking left. What happened to YOU? Please advise.


----------



## Rehankhan115

Hi. Any updates on the fines especially 50k.?any one experienced new rule?


----------



## Redlight

MMAgic said:


> Hi,
> Can you please provide an update on how did it go with vehicle impoundemnt, and release fee of 50k?
> Also, do they really confiscate DL for six months?
> 
> Thank you


 Hi there. May I ask for any update information for this matter. I jumped a red light this morning.


----------

